# Simulation von Projekten mit WinCC flexible



## wiede (10 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade ein Step7-Projekt mit PLCSim und WinCC flexible Runtime zu simulieren. Mein Problem ist jetzt, dass beim Betätigen mancher Buttons die Variable in Step7 nicht aktualisiert wird. Außerdem werden auf der Runtime auch Sachen angezeigt, die im Moment nicht dort sein dürften.

Die Daten werden über DBs ausgetauscht, alle Variablen sind im Wincc flex-Projekt eingebunden (keine orange hinterlegt) und das Projekt hatte bis gestern eigentlich auch funktioniert. 

Ein anderes von mir getestetes Projekt funktioniert einwandfrei, was gegen die Theorie spricht, dass WinCC flex einen Fehler hat und es eher an mir liegt. Außerdem habe ich den Rechner neu gestartet und das Problem ist immer noch da.

Was mich nun verwundert, ist ein Button, der mit einer Textliste beschriftet wird. Dieser hatte nichts mehr angezeigt. Zuerst konnte ich keinen Fehler finden, aus Verzweiflung habe ich ihm eine andere Textliste und danach die Alte wieder. Seither funktioniert die Beschriftung wieder.

Hat jemand von Euch schon einmal etwas ähnliches erlebt und kann mir helfen?

Ein MP steht mir im Moment leider nicht zur Verfügung!


Danke


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 Juni 2008)

Über solche Kleinigkeiten wundert man sich doch nicht! Das liegt auch nicht an dir. Hast du nach dem Neustart mal alles neu generiert? Um welche Version von Flexible geht es denn?

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## wiede (10 Juni 2008)

Da ich selbst die Sachen von Siemens überhapt nicht mag wundere ich mich über fast gar nichts mehr. Manchmal hat man einfach keine Wahl!

Den Rechner habe ich schon einmal neu gestartet und das Projekt neu generiert. Ich habe das zweite unveränderte Projekt jetzt übrigens auch zum Erliegen gebracht, was meine Meinung, dass es an dem Siemenszeug liegt, nur bestärkt.

Ich verwende übrigens ein WinCC flexible 2007!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 Juni 2008)

Es ist schwierig, Ratschläge zu geben. Bei kleineren Geräten habe ich keinerlei Probleme. Bei RT-Anwendungen kommt es ab und zu vor dass plötzlich irgendetwas nicht mehr geht oder dass Änderungen beim Generieren nicht übernommen werden. Dann boote ich generell. Falls ich mal zwei Projekte offen hatte, um etwas zu kopieren, boote ich anschließend auch, bevor ich weiter arbeite. Irgendwie wird ein geöffnetes Projekt nicht vollständig geschlossen. Archivieren geht bei mir ohne Booten oder Neuanmelden auch nicht (auf allen Rechnern).

Und immer mehrere Projektstände sichern!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Guido1976 (11 Dezember 2008)

*Habe auch ein Problem mit Simulation von WinCC Flexible Projekt*

Hallo,

habe ebenfalls ein Problem beim Testen eines WinCC Flexible Projektes...

Hier zunächst meine Komponenten:

Step7 V5.4 + SP3
WinCC Flexible 2007 Standard

Ich will nun mein S7 Programm und das Flexible Projekt zusammen testen. Dazu lasse ich PLC Sim laufen. Außerdem starte ich die Runtime im WinCC Flexible. Die Verbindung funktioniert auch. Wenn ich Buttons betätige werden die Bits auch im Programm gesetzt. Aber die dynamische Anzeigen von den Buttons funktionieren nicht immer. Wenn ich dann z.B. nochmal nen neuen Button einbinde, den ich dann genauso projektiere, kann es sein, dass dieser funktioniert oder aber auch nicht. Ist völlig willkürlich.

Die Projektierung der Dynamik ist aber auf jeden Fall richtig! Wer hat ähnliche Erfahrungen und was ist zu tun???

Guido


----------



## Ralle (11 Dezember 2008)

Auch hier die Standardfrage zuerst. Hast du die Tempdateien gelöscht und das Projekt mal komplett neu generiert?


----------



## Guido1976 (12 Dezember 2008)

Hallo...

Also eine Generierung starte ich vor jedem Start der Runtime. Welche Temp Dateien muss ich denn da noch löschen? Aber wenn es sich um Temp Dateien handelt würde ich ja mal vermuten, dass es nach dem Neustart des Rechners funktionieren müsste? Aber dem ist nicht so. 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Guido1976 (12 Dezember 2008)

Hallo nochmal,

das Problem hat sich erledigt. Hab gefunden was Du gemeint hast. Hab den Button "Temp Dateien löschen" unter Extras betätigt und neu generiert. Siehe da, es funktioniert. Dann sag ich mal noch Danke für die Hilfe.

Aber ich frag mich natürlich schon, wenn das ja ein bekanntes Problem ist, warum in der Software dieses löschen der Temp Dateien nicht automatisch funktioniert?! Typisch Siemens würde ich sagen...


----------

